# Has anyone had success with probiotics?



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I just started taking them because I read that they can help with anxiety and depression because most serotonin is in your gut and they also increase GABA and reduce cortisol. Has anyone had positive effects from these? I just started taking them today and I feel calmer but it might be placebo.


----------



## toolband185 (Aug 9, 2013)

I too am curious about this question. I read alot about how this could help decrease the effects of SAD.


----------



## grekit (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife and I take probiotic supplements daily (when I remember), and I can honestly say that when I take them, I feel much better than without them.

In addition to the probiotics, I take a few other supplements, which have been said to help with anxiety and/or depression. 

The following list is my daily routine:

* Primadophilus/Primadophilus Bifidus - 45 mg/38.5 mg per day: The brand I use comes in a few varieties, so I switch off. Sometimes I use the original Primadophilus, which is 45 mg, other times I use Primadophilus Bifidus, which is 38.5 mg.

* Flaxseed oil - 1400 mg per day: Flaxseed oil contains Omegas 3, 6, and 9, which is great for the heart, but also may help with anxiety.

* Vitamin D3 - 800 IU per day: I take a supplement that has D3, calcium (600 mg), magnesium (50 mg), manganese (1.8 mg), copper (1 mg), and zinc (7.5 mg). I've read that D3 and calcium are great for anxiety, and also magnesium and manganese, so I take Caltrate, which has them all.

* Tea blend with Ginseng - 1110 mg per day: I don't have any research on this one, I just like the antioxidants of the tea blend, and it has Asian ginseng, which helps keep my brain bright and alert.

* St Johns Wort - 300 mg per day: St Johns Wort has been proven to help with depression. I don't have depression, just anxiety, but I feel that it helps round out my supplement regiment and keeps everything nice and balanced.


----------



## tmarsh93 (Feb 3, 2014)

I started taking probiotics a while ago to help my stomach pain, honestly, I can't really promote taking them only because I'm having stomach problems right now and I've been seeing many doctors.. One downside is they can get kind of pricey depending on the quality of probiotic you get.. It is your health though, so if you feel the need to take them, you're having digestive issues or whatever, it's worth trying them! It's been proven too that the human stomach is pretty much our second brain, due to the fact that our stomach has neurotransmitters similar to the brain..

By the way, the probiotic I take is made by Healthforce, it's called "The Ultimate Probiotic." In addition, it's raw, vegan and gluten free; so if you have any allergies or anything this would be a good one to try.


----------



## nesker (Jan 14, 2014)

The specific probiotic strain you want to take is called L. Rhamnosus.

L. Rhamnosus is supposed to increase GABA in the brain resulting in lower anxiety. Some probiotics actually increase anxiety by increasing histamine.

You really need to do your research on the probiotic strains you need to take for anxiety....


----------



## lee 337 (Jul 27, 2015)

drank an expensive kombucha for a straight week a couple weeks ago, and yes very noticeably had an effect. I actually worked up the courage and talked with someone in the grocery store. I'm gonna go pick some up right now actually.


----------

